# How much ground can a skid steer cover



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a new customer (see attached site map) that i will be used a skid steer to clear all of their snow. I have never used a skid steer for snow removal. Only plow trucks.

The contract calls for us to clear 5 small roads(2 acres total) in the association and 34 driveways.(just a path to the garage no shoveling). I want to use a 75hp skid steer with a 10 ft cage/plow.

Can I get away 1 guy stationed with 1 skid steer to handle this whole site?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

If it were me, I'd have a truck swing through to clear the roads which won't take long at all. The skid would be great for the drives but take quite a bit longer on the roads. That being said, if this is the only place the skid will be servicing then yeah, one guy/skid would work.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree. Truck for roads and skid on the drives.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Definitly a truck for the roads like they said half the time atleast


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you drove it to see how many miles it is exactly just curious


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with the truck on the roads. Hopefully you have a plow route near this and he can zip it and knock it out real quick!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

grassguy123;1299260 said:


> I have a new customer (see attached site map) that i will be used a skid steer to clear all of their snow. I have never used a skid steer for snow removal. Only plow trucks.
> 
> The contract calls for us to clear 5 small roads(2 acres total) in the association and 34 driveways.(just a path to the garage no shoveling). I want to use a 75hp skid steer with a 10 ft cage/plow.
> 
> Can I get away 1 guy stationed with 1 skid steer to handle this whole site?


If possible try a 80 to 100 hp tractor you'll move more snow than a pickup can in half the time with the right blade setup, also with the right blade you might be a little slower than 
a pickup with a 90 to 100 hp skid but you can push more snow than a pickup plus you can stack the snow where needed a pickup can't stack move snow like a skid can. I've used both and prefer equipment over a pickup anytime


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you will be fine with just one skid steer, especially because you are going to run a kage plow. A two-speed machine will make it a lot easier too. It looks like you could do a lot of wind-rowing on the main roads. I'm anxious to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A 2 speed skid will do 12.5mph... How much quicker do you guys honestly plan on plowing the roadway at?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Triple L;1329259 said:


> A 2 speed skid will do 12.5mph... How much quicker do you guys honestly plan on plowing the roadway at?


I agree.

Also a kage is a great system but from the picture I dont know if it really saves that much time. I have not used a box in a driveway situation but dont believe it would save that much time to justify the cost. In the road you will just use the blade to one side anyways so again the box portion does little. So in my opinion you may want to save the money and get just a blade and no box/kage part. Again I havemt used on in a driveway so maybe someone that has can say it is alot faster and prove me wrong.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

If your going to run a skid steer for the drives, dont even bother getting a box or a kage system thats just wasting money. Get a snow bucket for it. Those things are practically pushers that you can actually scoop snow with. Push all the snow one way and make a few cleanup passes and your done, having that pusher will just be a hassle in drives. If your doing a open parking lot, yeah the kage is the way to go. Plow it, then put box on it and cleanup. As far as the roads just use a plow truck, it will be quicker.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why you even need a Kage "System"?..all I see is lots of backdragging & windrowing..?... Buy the blade maybe, then you could add the box system later down the road if it(skid) goes to a job where it would be more beneficial having a box blade...A 10ft straight blade on a 2speed 75hp skid, equiped w/ dedicated snow tires would easily handle that job. Kage seems to make nice stuff, but Daniels makes a very nice straight blade also (w/optional wing kits)...worth looking into imo.

As for efficiency on "driveways" the setup I mentioned is faster and will do a better job than a truck(even if it has front and back blades). The roads will take a little longer because your limited to +/- 12mph in the skid...but overall reliability & durabililty will be MUCH better with a skid.


----------

